# 2005 Ford Explorer Mystery Bell



## panhandlion (Nov 26, 2007)

Our 2005 Ford Explorer just started having the chime or bell or whatever you want to call it go off for no reason. It will chime just one time and no other alarm or idiot or message center warning comes up. It does it sporadically with no rhyme or reason.


The vehicle was bought new and only has 25,000 miles on it.

It is the chime or bell you would hear if your seatbelt was undone or the door was ajar but it bings just one time and NOTHING else displays a warning of any kind.

Any ideas on what could cause this nuisance?


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

Take it to the dealership - I seem to remember a recall on this.


----------



## terri_and_jj (Feb 24, 2008)

my '04 does this if you leave the blinker on, especially when you make a soft turn, like while on an on-ramp or off-ramp , before the steering wheel has a chance to get all the way around. drives me crazy


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

Any chance one of your dash bulbs is burn't out so you can't see the reason for the chime? For example, I think I recall that one of my cars will chime for low windshield washer fluid but if that bulb burn't out I'd really be scratching my head trying to figure out what the chime was for. (in fact it took me a while even with the bulb).


----------



## DefEddie (Mar 16, 2008)

If your sure it is the seatbelt chime then check to see if your seatbelt light comes on when it should.
If it doesn't,you simply have a bad bulb more than likely.
If it seems to work correctly otherwise then you might have an issue with your seatbelt buckle or the OCS(Occupant Safety Sensor) on the passenger seat.
If you notice this when you have heavy books or something in the seat then simply buckle the belt,the system is intelligent but eh..it's ford.
Also make sure you have nothing underneath either of the front seats at all.
A coke bottle or something wedged against the seatrails can throw off the OCS also.
See if you can time the intervals of the chime,there is a special airbag warning chime that I can't remember off the top of my head but it usually stands out.
It will chime 5x every 3m or 3x every 15m or something similar. I think it is 5 chimes in a row though,and it is emitted by the seatbelt chime. It is signaling a problem with the airbag system.
If you PM me your VIN# I will gladly look up any TSB,recalls or SSM's on your vehicle.


----------



## terri_and_jj (Feb 24, 2008)

GOOD POINT

i have heard of people not knowing they have OCS and having this problem 

when they put something heavy on the passenger seat ( groceries, tool bag, computer case) the sensor in the seat thinks there is a person sitting there, and wants them to buckle the seatbelt. 

next time you hear the mystery chime, remove anything from the passenger seat and see if it goes away


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Pan: Just want you to know there is no predujice towards you, my 2000 Windstar does the same thing:laughing: Ford gave up, I gave up , it hasn't blown up yet. Here is something to look for tho, on mine I have glimpsed when i have gotten that chime, a momentary idiot light about a door sensor.
All door sensors were changed a while back. Just a note
Jack


----------

